# Do Not Buy Garmin Out Front Mount



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

They suck, are expensive, and break. 

Put it "out front" and you will break it in a crash (two mounts down the tubes).:madman:

Put it behind the bars next to your stem and your knees will break it (one mount down the tubes). :madmax:

Find a way to mount it on your stem, and you will be as happy as a pig in the mud. :thumbsup:

/End Rant


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I have one and I have it turned around so it sits directly over my stem and it hasn't been damaged in over a year of hard riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

matuchi said:


> I have one and I have it turned around so it sits directly over my stem and it hasn't been damaged in over a year of hard riding. :thumbsup:


Post pics plz


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Post pics plz


I made sure I bought the one that made my Garmin be on the right side of the mount when facing forward and then turned it around so it would sit above my stem.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine's mounted directly on the stem. I only seems like common sense to do this. It's been there three years now along with numerous YouTube worthy crashes and has experienced no damage what so ever.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Out front position is for road bike use, simply enough. I'm not sure Garmin emphasizes this enough, but they should. Look at the SRAM Quickview mounts. The road one is longer and lower for putting the GPS in front of the bars for easier viewing. The MTB one is shorter and taller, meant to be flipped backwards like matuchi's pic shows, to protect everything in rough riding and crashes. It also works fine out front on a road bike (which I have done with mine).

The stem on my mtb is too short to attach a rubber band mount directly to the stem and have a good position for the GPS. So I use a stem spacer mount from Rec-mounts that puts the GPS in the same position.


DSCF2556 by Nate, on Flickr


Nebo Ridge April 2015 by Nate, on Flickr

However you get the GPS there, on top of the stem is the correct location for the mtb.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess I didn't realize Garmin had two versions of that handlebar mount. F me in the A.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Forerunner like that, only I use a rubber band mount just to the right of my dropper post remote. I only look at mine occasionally so it doesn't need to be super accessible. But much better than putting it on my wrist.

20160304_115857_LLS by Chazz Michael Michaels, on Flickr


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Out front mount = drop bars.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Out front mount = drop bars.


Yeah, I wish you would have told me that before I bought one for each of my 4 bikes.

I BLAME YOU!! Please send $160 via paypal asap.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Yeah, I wish you would have told me that before I bought one for each of my 4 bikes.
> 
> I BLAME YOU!! Please send $160 via paypal asap.


Can't you turn them around like I did in my photo?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Necessity is the mother of invention.

I just used this directly on my stem with the provided rubber band ("O" Rings). The two Garmin's that I have both came with these. Works great.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

matuchi said:


> Can't you turn them around like I did in my photo?


Garmin doesn't appear to offer that mount at all. The only official Garmin mount I can find is this out front mount, which cannot be mounted over stem w/o some f'd up angle that would make it very difficult to view while riding the bike.











Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Necessity is the mother of invention.
> I just used this directly on my stem with the provided rubber band ("O" Rings). The two Garmin's that I have both came with these. Works great.
> 
> View attachment 1054329


I remember reading somewhere that people really didn't like that setup, but I guess others do?:madman:


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Garmin doesn't appear to offer that mount at all. The only official Garmin mount I can find is this out front mount, which cannot be mounted over stem w/o some f'd up angle that would make it very difficult to view while riding the bike.


I think this is the one I have.

Garmin Extended Out-Front Bike Mount for Edge 1000/200/500/800


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jonshonda said:


> Garmin doesn't appear to offer that mount at all. The only official Garmin mount I can find is this out front mount, which cannot be mounted over stem w/o some f'd up angle that would make it very difficult to view while riding the bike.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that people really didn't like that setup, but I guess others do?:madman:


Then don't buy a Garmin mount. There are plenty of other companies making compatible mounts.

SRAM Quickview MTB, Barfly, and others make mounts that fit the same way. I use a SRAM Quickview MTB on my road bike in the out front position, but this is how it's "meant" to be used. The Quickview mtb is shorter and taller to enable this position, while the road one is longer and lower for a better "aero" position out front.









As for the Garmin handlebar/stem mounts, they work fine for many. They don't work well on very short stems or stems with high rise angles.

Look at k-edge, too. The stem mounts (what I have is similar to their adjustable stem mount) or the Gravity Cap would be good options depending on your cockpit setup.

The one I use on my mtb is a Rec-Mounts. I started a thread about it awhile ago.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike...t-mounting-solutions-many-devices-959505.html


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> I remember reading somewhere that people really didn't like that setup, but I guess others do?:madman:


It's essentially the same as Harold and what matuchi are doing with a different mount. Some can't do this if their stem is too short. The objective is the same. To mount your Garmin over the stem for maximum support and protection. Everyone that I ride with mounts theirs the same...directly over the stem. What's NOT to like with this setup or location?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

matuchi said:


> I think this is the one I have.
> 
> Garmin Extended Out-Front Bike Mount for Edge 1000/200/500/800
> 
> View attachment 1054342


Not on Garmin website...I am kicking myself for making the same mistake over and over again with the out front mount.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Not on Garmin website...I am kicking myself for making the same mistake over and over again with the out front mount.


This is not on the Garmin website - I searched the web until I found the one that looked like mine - you're welcome! :lol:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> I remember reading somewhere that people really didn't like that setup, but I guess others do?:madman:


It's fine if your stem is long enough and flat enough.

I'm using the Garmin stem mount, Barfly 3.0, Barfly SLI-d on the 3 MTB's and a K-Edge alloy out front mount on the gravel grinder/CX bike.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep if I have a long enough stem, over 70mm I use the stock Garmin mounts that mount with the 2 bands. For shorter stems I use a BarFly 3.0 as stated above. Yea any out in front mount is for road use. You need it out it in front for easier viewing on a road bike.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I use the o-ring mounts on the handlebars on a few of my bikes. The benefit of the orings is that it is not a solid mount, so when you crash, the garmin moves instead of taking a full impact. The stem area is less likely to get hit, but the garmin might take a heavier hit when it doesn't move


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just get a stem cap mount and be done with it.
This:








or this


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^I know I should have looked into different mount solutions, but am just pissed I invested that much $$ into mounts and they suck for the application.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> ^I know I should have looked into different mount solutions, but am just pissed I invested that much $$ into mounts and they suck for the application.


Lessons learned, are like bridges burned...you should only have to cross them but once.

Here's my stem mount. The Garmin 510 has been mounted on this spot for 3 years and more than a few "Oh SH!T" crashes and survived wonderfully here.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

More than happy currently with my Garmin out-front mount, out front.
Of course with the Jones loop bars my unit has a little more protection than a flat bar.
Having read this thread I did initially attempt to install it rearwards but it didn't play nice with my short 50mm X4 stem.
I've mounted it next to the stem forward facing and took it for a spin late last night with my old Edge 800.
It passed the test so will now risk my new 1000 unit.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I found it interesting that even though Garmin's auto response said they would respond within 3 days...not a peep. Can't say I blame them, as they don't currently have a good solution for mounting their products on a mountain bike. 

Nice work Garmin jerks.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

This garmin mount works great
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...extended-out-front-bike-mount/prod136771.html


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Bacon Fat said:


> This garmin mount works great
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...extended-out-front-bike-mount/prod136771.html
> 
> View attachment 1057517


That looks like the one I have. My bike has hit the ground a few times and my Garmin has remained undamaged. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^I wonder why they don't have that mount on their site.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I found it by going to Garmin, then Products, then accessories.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

This thread needs to be linked to the "don't wear your helmet over your face" thread. Oh there isn't one. Somethings aren't so common sensible I guess. Seriously, why do you need a heads up GPS on your trail rides?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Interesting because I have always considered my Garmin a device to tell me where I have been, not where I'm going sort of thingy.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> This thread needs to be linked to the "don't wear your helmet over your face" thread. Oh there isn't one. Somethings aren't so common sensible I guess. Seriously, why do you need a heads up GPS on your trail rides?


A heads up GPS?

That would be cool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Interesting because I have always considered my Garmin a device to tell me where I have been, not where I'm going sort of thingy.


 The only thing I check on mine when I'm riding is my distance and time of my ride - and sometimes when I'm flying downhill I'll take a glance to see how fast I am going. I download all the information on my computer when I get home to keep track of all my rides - but I know where I'm going when I ride.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> I found it interesting that even though Garmin's auto response said they would respond within 3 days...not a peep. Can't say I blame them, as they don't currently have a good solution for mounting their products on a mountain bike.
> 
> Nice work Garmin jerks.


I use the rubber band mounts on the stems of the bikes I own, including 6 mountain bikes, just fine. So I'm not sure why you think they're not offering you a solution. The only bike with an out front is my road bike.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> A heads up GPS?
> 
> That would be cool.


patent pending... I'm creating the need and then going to provide the solution. Spy photo prototype.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> patent pending... I'm creating the need and then going to provide the solution. Spy photo prototype.


Would it work outside the USA?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> Would it work outside the USA?


Pre-wall model will, after that probably not.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> I found it by going to Garmin, then Products, then accessories.


When I looked at the garmin website two weeks ago those mounts were not on there. It appears as if Garmin has revised the mount significantly.



kiwisimon said:


> This thread needs to be linked to the "don't wear your helmet over your face" thread. Oh there isn't one. Somethings aren't so common sensible I guess. Seriously, why do you need a heads up GPS on your trail rides?


Are you asking why I want to see the screen on my Garmin? I guess I really don't understand the question.

I use my garmin for temp data, hr, time of day, distance, and time. Also, a garmin needs to be out in the open to be the most accurate.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Are you asking why I want to see the screen on my Garmin? I guess I really don't understand the question.
> 
> I use my garmin for temp data, hr, time of day, distance, and time. Also, a garmin needs to be out in the open to be the most accurate.


It appears he doesn't have a clue why people use a Garmin - it looks like he thinks they're only used as a navagation device. Mine also tracks calories burned as well as all the other data.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Lessons learned, are like bridges burned...you should only have to cross them but once.
> 
> Here's my stem mount. The Garmin 510 has been mounted on this spot for 3 years and more than a few "Oh SH!T" crashes and survived wonderfully here.
> 
> View attachment 1054864


I agree that the rubber band style mounts that come with the Garmin are the best solution if your stem is long enough to accommodate it. I have these on 4 bikes with no issues at all. At one time I had a stem that was too short for it and I rigged up something with the rubber band mount so it sat on the bar clamp part of the stem.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kiwisimon said:


> This thread needs to be linked to the "don't wear your helmet over your face" thread. Oh there isn't one. Somethings aren't so common sensible I guess. Seriously, why do you need a heads up GPS on your trail rides?





NordieBoy said:


> A heads up GPS?
> 
> That would be cool.


You mean like this?

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/int...in-sight-display/prod530536_010-01952-00.html

It's more for roadies.

As already mentioned, there are LOTS of reasons you might want your GPS on the handlebars. Frankly, I don't want to dig into my pockets every time I want to check the time, or how far I went. If you have a temp sensor, you don't want to measure your body temp. You want the outside temp. If you want an accurate track recorded, out on the bars is best for accuracy. If you use it for workouts, you want the prompts available. If you use it for health reasons (heart rate), you want to see the HR warnings you might set up. And yeah, you might use it for navigation if your model is compatible with that.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

kiwisimon said:


> This thread needs to be linked to the "don't wear your helmet over your face" thread. Oh there isn't one. Somethings aren't so common sensible I guess. Seriously, why do you need a heads up GPS on your trail rides?


Drive by computer, modern marvels and all that, how else we would end up on railway tracks messing up train schedules and such?

I saw virtual reality helmets at German computer shop website, you put your smartphone on there to act as lens, then use some augmented app and watch the world trough display of your smartphone. It was kind of visor/helmet thing.

Now make some software which adds ghost rider to trail and there you have nice HUD and it features a GPS too, of course no handle bar mount needed, unless your smartphone is really heavy and you need support braces from your chin to handlebar.

Just wait a little while and someone makes such augmented reality app.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> When I looked at the garmin website two weeks ago those mounts were not on there. It appears as if Garmin has revised the mount significantly.
> 
> Are you asking why I want to see the screen on my Garmin? I guess I really don't understand the question.
> 
> I use my garmin for temp data, hr, time of day, distance, and time. Also, a Garmin needs to be out in the open to be the most accurate.


The point I was making is that you don't need to see that "essential" data when you are bombing down a trail. You can easily attach your Garmin to the stem and glance at it when you are in cruise mode. The point of an out in front of the bars mount is that when you are sucking big ones or tucked in an aero position on a road bike the HRM data or power meter readings are more critical. Basically MTBers aren't so dependent on that information so your warning is moot. Buying the right tool for the job is probably the lesson you have learned here.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

TwoTone said:


>


I use this. I did have a tip over in a rock garden where I broke the plastic 1/4 turn plastic mount inside. K-Edge does send you a free replacement plastic piece however.

I used to use the "out front" mount, and actually recieved less impacts on the out front mount than on my headset cap mount!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Bar Fly 3.0
I like the GPS almost flat and any sort of stem rise doesn't help.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...no mount is safe. My GF had a tip over fall and busted the tab on her 510. She is using a K-Edge stem mount. Busted the tab and the plastic insert in the mount.

Ordered a Dog Ears mount for the busted tab and a insert from K-Edge.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A little off topic...Has anyone tried the rubber case that can be purchased for the Garmins?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Used the stock stem mount once. Lost my 510 in the woods and it wasn't even from a crash. Didn't notice it was gone until I get back to the parking lot. I was pissed because it could have been lost anywhere. 

Few days later I get a message on Strava. Evidently some kid found it while riding and his dad downloaded my data and was able to track me down through Strava and I was able to get my computer back.

Stock mount was promptly chucked in the trash as soon as I got home the day I lost my Garmin. Never had a single issue in thousands of miles on the road using the SRAM out from mount. I'll be getting one for my mountain bike eventually.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> A little off topic...Has anyone tried the rubber case that can be purchased for the Garmins?


I bought one for the 500 when I gave it to my GF. If you're prone to dropping them...then its a good buy.



Nubster said:


> Few days later I get a message on Strava. Evidently some kid found it while riding and his dad downloaded my data and was able to track me down through Strava and I was able to get my computer back.


Thats pretty awesome. There are still some honest people left in this world.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Thats pretty awesome. There are still some honest people left in this world.


I was shocked. Kid didn't know what he had...but the dad did. He could have easily wiped it and used it for himself. I gave the kid a $20 for a reward. Probably deserved more than that since he saved me a bunch of money having to buy a new one but he seemed happy with a $20 in his pocket.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's why I use the lanyard that it comes with to prevent loss.

I've been using the stock Garmin mount for almost 5 years and have never experienced the unit coming off, or even loose.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ That's why I use the lanyard that it comes with to prevent loss.


I will be from now on when I use it on my mountain bike once I get a new mount and on the CX. Not so worried about losing it on the road.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> A little off topic...Has anyone tried the rubber case that can be purchased for the Garmins?


I've got one on my 810. Haven't tested the impact resilience yet.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> A little off topic...Has anyone tried the rubber case that can be purchased for the Garmins?


I know people who have used the silicone Garmin bras. According to them, they don't really protect much. The screen is still susceptible to damage with them. A screen protector is still necessary. I'm told by most who have them that it's more of a color thing considering their lack of impact protection.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have one and if anything I would say they might do more harm that good if you never remove it from the garmin. It holds moisture and dirt pretty well, so it takes a lot longer to try out after a wet ride. 

I bought one for the bright color in case I ever lost it in the woods. Blue stands out against the forest floor pretty well.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> I have one and if anything I would say they might do more harm that good if you never remove it from the garmin. It holds moisture and dirt pretty well, so it takes a lot longer to try out after a wet ride.
> 
> *I bought one for the bright color in case I ever lost it in the woods. Blue stands out against the forest floor pretty well.*


I never thought of it that way. Pretty good idea.

The cover on my old 500 would get dusty. I'd just wash the cover every few rides.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the minimalist approach


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> A little off topic...Has anyone tried the rubber case that can be purchased for the Garmins?


Yep! I have one on my Edge 800. It works. I've had more than a few crashes where the case was dirty and even partially pulled off. Not a scratch on the GPS. I also cut a piece to size of plastic from my old iPhone protector to cover the GPS screen.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> I use this. I did have a tip over in a rock garden where I broke the plastic 1/4 turn plastic mount inside. K-Edge does send you a free replacement plastic piece however.
> 
> I used to use the "out front" mount, and actually recieved less impacts on the out front mount than on my headset cap mount!


Amazon has the replacement "plastic" piece cheaper than what K-edge charges for shipping the replacement free piece.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

HEMIjer said:


> Amazon has the replacement "plastic" piece cheaper than what K-edge charges for shipping the replacement free piece.


Lol...Amazon has it for 5 bucks with free shipping. K-Edge has the insert for free, but charges 8 bucks to ship.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta say, I've been using an "out front" mount (BarFly brand) for a few years on my mountain bike and have never had an issue with it. I like having it there, just in front of the bars, perfect view. I've also run it straight into an open space gate, fallen over on the trail, etc, etc... The hit on the gate did more damage the casing of the computer than the mount. Honestly, a good crash can break just about anything if you hit it just right (wheels, frames, bars, brake levers, etc...). I don't think that crashing is "normal operating conditions". Total bummer that it broke right away, not sure I would just put Garmin on full blast though. I do know that it's frustrating though. Now if it broke "just riding along"....THAT'S a different story.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Joe Handlebar said:


> I gotta say, I've been using an "out front" mount (BarFly brand) for a few years on my mountain bike and have never had an issue with it. I like having it there, just in front of the bars, perfect view. I've also run it straight into an open space gate, fallen over on the trail, etc, etc... The hit on the gate did more damage the casing of the computer than the mount. Honestly, a good crash can break just about anything if you hit it just right (wheels, frames, bars, brake levers, etc...). I don't think that crashing is "normal operating conditions". Total bummer that it broke right away, not sure I would just put Garmin on full blast though. I do know that it's frustrating though. Now if it broke "just riding along"....THAT'S a different story.


ah yes, the old "I don't know! I was just riding along and..." hahaha

experiences will vary of course, depending on a lot of factors. but crashing is pretty common for me. I've learned to keep everything tucked away as much as possible. I've been direct mounting to the stem for years without issue as well. you know the saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a $300 GPS cycling computer...or something like that.


----------



## trimtn (Oct 21, 2016)

This new direct stem mount is out on Kickstarter. Goes out front or over the stem and is adjustable. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1187300751/formmount-bicycle-computer-mount?ref=user_menu


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

trimtn said:


> This new direct stem mount is out on Kickstarter. Goes out front or over the stem and is adjustable. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1187300751/formmount-bicycle-computer-mount?ref=user_menu


Looks good if you've got a flat or slightly inclined stem.
Perfect for my road bike though.
Hmmm...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a nice looking mount, but for MTB, I prefer to keep the unit as low profile on the stem as practically possible to minimize crash issues.


----------

